# Homemade Creations >  Amazing!!! you must have this on your car

## diyfixman

How to Make a Steering Wheel Desk

----------

baja (Mar 27, 2019),

Corm (Mar 27, 2019),

hansgoudzwaard (Mar 26, 2019),

Lava67 (Mar 27, 2019),

olderdan (Mar 26, 2019),

Saxon Violence (Mar 31, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 26, 2019),

Seedtick (Mar 26, 2019),

TheArsonSmith4242 (Mar 31, 2019),

Tule (Mar 27, 2019),

Tuomas (Mar 27, 2019)

----------


## olderdan

That is a damn good idea, probably marketable,I am going to copy.

----------

diyfixman (Apr 1, 2019)

----------


## neilbourjaily

I dunno. I kinda wish it weren't so. I get your intent. I fear there'll be many who use it while driving. Though certainly not from this august group.

----------


## 12bolts

Sorry, but just no

----------


## diyfixman

> That is a damn good idea, probably marketable,I am going to copy.



 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## yellowcat

Stupidest thing you could think of? Very Very dangerous

----------


## Jon

I would guess that adjustments like this (or maybe a center console version or some such) have been explored by automotive manufacturers, and dismissed for safety purposes.

Offering this as an available option in a new car might be asking for trouble, yes, but it's like many things. Perfectly acceptable, as long as you don't combine it with driving.

----------

diyfixman (Apr 1, 2019)

----------


## diyfixman

> Stupidest thing you could think of? Very Very dangerous



Why Dangerous ??? You do not use it while driving! Just stop while you're hungry like a dog

----------

